# To see only God



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2007)

Those who know me in *real* life know that I am not an emotional person. I never say that I am dong xyz because I *feel* like it is the "right" thing to do. I am more *rational* (at least in my own mind). In other words I am not the kind of person to cry at weddings (funerals YES, I am a Scot, after all) or get choked up when something happens that causes this response in others. 

So my reaction while preaching last Sunday was all the more surprising to me. My text was I Kings 16/17. When I came to I Kings 17:1 (And Elijah the Tishbite, who was of the inhabitants of Gilead, said unto Ahab, As the LORD God of Israel liveth, before whom I stand, there shall not be dew nor rain these years, but according to my word.) I was so overwhelmed by the idea of Elijah standing before a powerful earthly ruler, who had power of life & death over all who were before him, standing up and (basicly) ignoring him. 

This is what struck me; Elijah (Yahweh is God) stood up and said I don't see you Ahab, I see only God. The power of this image of overlooking all else & "seeing only God" just became so real to me that I became overwhelmed & I was worried that I would be unable to continue.

Wow, to "see only God" when faced by a life threatening situation, to have that kind of faith. I know that this is not a great, or original insight, but when I really saw it it made me wonder if I could complete my sermon. I have preached this text at least 6 times before but this time it spoke to me more then my hearers.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 22, 2007)

better felt than tell'd


----------

